# Motion Sickness



## Morgs (9 Feb 2005)

A rather random question...
For those of you Air Force and Navy personnel can you take motion sickness medication whilst in the air or at sea? 
I only ask this because I was wondering if the drugs can affect your operational effectiveness.


----------



## big bad john (9 Feb 2005)

I always use drug free motion sickness wrist bands.  They have worked wonders for me.


----------



## Morgs (9 Feb 2005)

Those are the ironized or magnetized or something ized, right?
I kinda always thought they were a bit of a scam, or at least didn't work for everyone.
Judging by your occupation though, I certainly trust that they work!
But thats good to know... if I ever happen to develop motion sickness.


----------



## Torlyn (9 Feb 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> Those are the ironized or magnetized or something ized, right?
> I kinda always thought they were a bit of a scam, or at least didn't work for everyone.
> Judging by your occupation though, I certainly trust that they work!
> But thats good to know... if I ever happen to develop motion sickness.



I sail a 44' Hunter, and I've gone through some pretty rough stuff.  The arm bands he's talking about are stretchy-elastic with a plastic nodule on it.  This is placed on both wrists and serves as a constant accu-pressure relief for motion sickness.  They work awesome!

T


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Feb 2005)

The Royal Navy issued a report after the Falklands Campaign stating that prolonged motion sickness demoralized and reduced effectiveness of RN Naval Ops teams in all aspects of Naval warfare. 

I can attest to that, as I am prone to sea sickness.

RemediesPersonal observations)
Bonamine gives u a dry mouth, makes u tired as hell and makes your pupils big as saucers. But u will not throw up only be nauseous (feel like sh_t). 

It works, if u take it the night before. One draw back, if it is not rough at sea. The Bonamine seems to work against u.

Gravol-makes me soo tired!

Transderm Scopolamine Patches aka--West Coast Command Badge (I will await the retorts)- worn behind ear, lots of European navies issue them. I have never tried them.

I just work through it, stay away from the sauce prior to sailing. Knowing u will be sick the next day at sea, also has a strong psychological stress factor.

and yeah people do carry around clear garbage bags!!

(I also got sick doing a tactical descent in Bagram,AF but that was from the effects of my two beer from the night before-LOL)


Crow


----------



## big bad john (9 Feb 2005)

I was introduced to the bands by a Cox'n of an LCM.  I swear by them.  I've seen them in Canada for $20. for a package of 2.


----------



## Morgs (9 Feb 2005)

Cool thanks for all your info!

My grandad worked for GCHQ during WW2 and he was posted to a ship for a while (much to his disdain), and he said he was a sick as a dog for about 3 days straight every time he left port, but after that he was fine unless the seas were really rough. any of you notice that at all? I mean does it get better after a while?


----------



## Sam69 (9 Feb 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> A rather random question...
> For those of you Air Force and Navy personnel can you take motion sickness medication whilst in the air or at sea?
> I only ask this because I was wondering if the drugs can affect your operational effectiveness.


The answer to this is a simple "yes" unless you are a pilot onboard ship. The Navs, AESOPs, and the rest of the ship's company can take motion sick pills or use the patch but the pilots are restricted from doing so. I just drink vodka instead...   >

Sam


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Feb 2005)

You eventually get your sea legs and are able to function. 
But the constant rolling puts additional stress on your body and fatigues your muscles, as you are always trying to compensate for the   horizon.

U are a tired! and the sound of the ship creakin plays on your mind.............. :dontpanic:


----------



## FredDaHead (9 Feb 2005)

Sam69 said:
			
		

> The answer to this is a simple "yes" unless you are a pilot onboard ship. The Navs, AESOPs, and the rest of the ship's company can take motion sick pills or use the patch but the pilots are restricted from doing so. I just drink vodka instead...   >
> 
> Sam



Very comforting...   Oh well, better drunk than on speeds or whatever it is that US pilots take, eh?



			
				NCRCrow said:
			
		

> U are a tired! and the sound of the ship creakin plays on your mind.............. :dontpanic:



Are the ships haunted, too? 'Cause that definately would be "playing with your mind"


----------



## Spr.Earl (11 Feb 2005)

Morgs said:
			
		

> A rather random question...
> For those of you Air Force and Navy personnel can you take motion sickness medication whilst in the air or at sea?
> I only ask this because I was wondering if the drugs can affect your operational effectiveness.



 I was a Merchant seaman for 5yrs deep sea and in with in that 5 ,8 months on our left coast,I was only sick once and that was on Qn. Charlotte Sound and boy I would not wish it on any body but after that I never was afflicted with Mal de Mar ever again.

Don't worry you will get your sea legs as we say.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Feb 2005)

I tried the wrist bands, too.  I was sceptical at first, but it really did seem to work- just don't ask me how.



> Are the ships haunted, too? 'Cause that definately would be "playing with your mind"



No, but you can hear the hull twisting. Don't worry- it is designed to do that.  I have stood on 2 deck up near the wardroom on a frigate and looked all the way aft down the passageway to the back of the ship (about 125 feet at that point) and been able to see the ship twist while in heavy seas.  It's kind of cool...


----------



## Navalsnpr (12 Feb 2005)

I've never taken any type of Motion Sickness medcine in the past and *knock on wood* never will have to. It appears that Bonamine is the brand of choice as it isn't support to make you groggy like gravel does.

The problem most people have is that they go to Sickbay after they feel ill to get the stuff. The smart ones take Bonamine a day before we sail so it's in their system when they really need it.

I normally eat more the rougher it gets. On a Fishpat at sea state 8.5, the cook (only one as the rest were sick) was only making Sandwiches, as that was all he could really make cause nothing would stay in the pan in the oven!!  Anyways, I ended up eating every 1-2 hours.


----------



## FredDaHead (12 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> I've never taken any type of Motion Sickness medcine in the past and *knock on wood* never will have to. It appears that Bonamine is the brand of choice as it isn't support to make you groggy like *gravel* does.



Gravel? Sounds like a harsh remedy!


----------



## Navalsnpr (13 Feb 2005)

I guess everyone has a remedy that works.... or at least you hope that it works!!

So Bonamine, Gravol, Wrist Bands and a full stomach are some remedies.

There was also the "Navy Command Badge" that looked like a small circular band-aid that was placed behind the ear. 

It is sorta funny that whereas DND is an environmentally friendly department, we use clear garbage bags only on the ships. Sucks to see someone else's stomach contents as they walk by.  I remember on the steamers, the doc always had some "Airplane" style motion sickness bags.... also doubled for popcorn bags on movie nights!!


----------



## Torlyn (13 Feb 2005)

Navalsnipr said:
			
		

> So Bonamine, Gravol, Wrist Bands and a full stomach are some remedies.
> 
> There was also the "Navy Command Badge" that looked like a small circular band-aid that was placed behind the ear.



I believe the NCB is in fact Bonamine...  IT's sort of like the patch, releases drugs slowly over time, but it's definitely a good idea to put one on the day before.  I've found that at sea if I know it's gonna be rough (3m swells + 25+ knot winds) I'll do both the bands and the drugs.  And should you still barf, by all means, remember bananas.    God bless potassium for calming that stomach post-puke.

T


----------



## STONEY (14 Feb 2005)

Ah Motion Sickness brings back fond memories NOT.

I have found that there are different degrees to this fun sport.
There are those who get sick when the ship is still tied up in harbour on a windy day. They do not last & transfer to infantry.
There are those who suffer the first couple of days at sea only, then are fine after that unless really rough seas come along or the ship does high speed runs in rough seas. Then there are those who never stop getting sick but they do learn to cope , it is not at all unusual to find old sea dogs with 30 years at sea who still get mal de mer. Remember its also not very much fun doing SAR low level grid searches in a BUFF or HERC in heavy turbulance which sometimes one to regurgatate your delicious box lunch. Then there are those who suffer because of what they shoveled or poured down their neck the night before sailing and wish to display it for their shipmates. The greatest horror show i've ever experienced was when i served on exchange with the US Navy and was onboard a troop transport with 2,200 Army guys onboard bound from New York to Germany and we ran into a hurricane 3 days out. The upper decks being out of bounds, needless to say the heads, passageways & messes were sloshing several inches deep in a sea of barf. There were bodies everywhere requesting that they be shot and put out of their misery and the odour added to the atmosphere causing crewmembers who were usually didn't get sick to join in. It was a scene straight out of hades, but enough of these fond memories.

Ready Aye Ready.


----------



## Armageddon (14 Feb 2005)

In response to your earlier question the airforce is allowed to take the drugs provided that they are perscribed by a flight surgeon.  I am on the anti-nausiant  and they also give you another pill that you take with it that is a pseudo ephedrine that you take at the same time which combats the fatigue caused by the anti-nausiant.  It works wonders for me even in low-level flying in mild to moderate turbulance.  Then after a few flights where you brain gets used to the idea that you aren't supposed to vomit I am all good......until I don't fly again for a while then it s pills again for a few flights......wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## Inch (14 Feb 2005)

Armageddon said:
			
		

> In response to your earlier question the airforce is allowed to take the drugs provided that they are perscribed by a flight surgeon.   I am on the anti-nausiant   and they also give you another pill that you take with it that is a pseudo ephedrine that you take at the same time which combats the fatigue caused by the anti-nausiant.   It works wonders for me even in low-level flying in mild to moderate turbulance.   Then after a few flights where you brain gets used to the idea that you aren't supposed to vomit I am all good......until I don't fly again for a while then it s pills again for a few flights......wash, rinse, repeat



Air Force, except pilots. We can't take anything. If pilots get airsick on a regular basis, they're put on a desensitization course or spin course as we call it, which is designed to desensitize the inner ear thus preventing them from getting airsick.


----------



## Armageddon (15 Feb 2005)

Sorry, yeah.  I should have specified that I am going for nav not pilot...Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Feb 2015)

soccerplayer131 said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, could this individual thing actually render me "medically unfit for duty"? How common is it that people are disqualified from the recruiting process because of this? I'm applying for Crewman - ....



*Only by completing the medical review process can you be sure of getting a formal answer to your question.* No-one here can judge the severity of your condition or what its effects may be in training or on operations for any trade. The CAF, for reasons you can imagine, will necessarily approach any such assessment with caution to minimize risks to you, and eventually, others.

As a crewman, motion sickness could be a concern. Imagine being in a closed armoured vehicle, your body is rocking in one direction with the vehicle's movements, but your view through a weapon sight or on a screen is rocking on a different axis. This type of conflict between physical and perceptual inputs can cause motion sickness in people with no previous condition. In someone susceptible, it could make the person incapable of doing their job. The possibility of that kind of result is why the CAF carefully reviews all medical conditions that might increase risks for the individual.


----------

